# The use of British Words



## CPProp (Nov 14, 2012)

As there are many American words and phrases that have become part of everyday language in the UK I was wondering if anyone uses on a regular basis any of the following British words that I understand may have migrated to America and if so why. 

*Bloody*, adj. and adv. An intensifier: absolute, downright, utter. Sometimes in a negative sense. 
*Bum*, n. The buttocks or posteriors (slang).
*Chav*, n. Pejorative term to express young person who displays loutish behaviour, sometimes with connotations of low social status. 
*Cheek*y, adj. Insolent or audacious in address; coolly impudent or presuming.
*Cheers*, sentence substitute. A drinking toast, goodbye, or thanks. 
*Fancy*, v. With reference to fondness or liking. 
*Flat*, n. An apartment on one floor of a building. 
*Frock*, n. A girl's or woman's dress. 
*Gobsmacked*, adj. flabbergasted: struck dumb with awe or amazement.
*Innit*, adv. A contraction of isn't it? Used to invite agreement with a statement. 
*Knickers*, n. An undergarment for women (panties in standard American English). 
*Loo*, n. An informal word for lavatory. 
*Mate*, n. A friend, usually of the same sex: often used between males in direct address. 
*Muppet*, n. A stupid person; from the name for the puppets used in the TV programme The Muppet Show. 
*Numpty*, n. A stupid person. 
*Pop over*, v. Come by for a visit. 
*Proper*, adj. Appropriate or suited for some purpose. 
*Roundabout*, n. A road junction in which traffic streams circulate around a central island. 
*Skint,* adj. Penniless, broke. 
*Sussed*, v. To work or figure out; to investigate, to discover the truth about (a person or thing). 
*Twit*, n. A fool; a stupid or ineffectual person. 
*Wonky*, adj. Shaky or unsteady. "


----------



## MattB (Nov 14, 2012)

I use about half of those, some I'd wager I use daily like "cheers", but I'm Canadian so we're sort of in-betweeners for language anyways.

We have roundabouts in my neighbourhood, but I don't think I've ever used knickers in a sentence.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a good portion of that list, having picked them up from my Grandmother while growing up. ( She moved here from England when my mother and aunt were between 5 and 10 years old. )


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2012)

My husband uses "bloody" quite often.

We in the States are getting more roundabouts in our traffic pattern. I hate them, and usually refer to them as "whirlygigs."

Most of the rest I hear occasionally, and don't think much about it. I personally do like "fancy" and "wonky."


----------



## CPProp (Nov 14, 2012)

MattB said:


> I use about half of those, some I'd wager I use daily like "cheers", but I'm Canadian so we're sort of in-betweeners for language anyways.
> 
> We have roundabouts in my neighbourhood, but I don't think I've ever used knickers in a sentence.



You may have but probably not in a sentence more as an expression especially if someones is agitated, anxious or in a tizzy, by telling them dont get your Knickers in a twist  thats the only time I use the word.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 14, 2012)

i know my dad still uses 'bloody' being from a former west african colony of Great Britain. I just love British slang! 

But I haven't seen some of those words brought into American language. I've never heard of Chav, skint, or sussed being used, perhaps not yet. And I really don't hear, "knickers", I do hear "drawers" lol. Maybe because I reside in the Southern U.S? 

I also hate roundabouts, evil things, and they've caused quite a few accidents over here because people don't know how to use them.


----------



## penguin (Nov 14, 2012)

I use most of them, but I'm Australian.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 14, 2012)

'Numpty' and 'muppet' are the only two I've only recently heard/seen. 

Using 'flat' for apartment is often considered pretentious and just too precious but I like the use of all of them and use more than half of them. 

I say 'Don't get your knickers in a twist' (or knot) all the time.


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 15, 2012)

I use "bloody,""moppet" and "loo" often. ...

Moppet: English mop fool, child.


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 15, 2012)

penguin said:


> I use most of them, but I'm Australian.



I second that 

Personally I haven't heard skint before and have never used numpty


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 15, 2012)

I use about half of them, and a few others, on a fairly regular basis. I'm looked at funny for it, but like MattB said, Canada is the land of in-betweeners. Lol.


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 15, 2012)

penguin said:


> I use most of them, but I'm Australian.





GunnerFA said:


> I second that
> 
> Personally I haven't heard skint before and have never used numpty



I love this thread 

Think as a South African I'm pretty much on par with the Australians where this is concerned - I use most of them too, with the odd exception.


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

I’m familiar with all of them, a few I probably use pretty regularly, some more I probably only use in certain phrases, some more I might use occasionally when I’m being precocious or talking about things british, and a few I don’t use at all or wouldn’t use that way (in particular, to me if someone is a muppet it means they are disorganized, possibly exuberant or histrionic, but endearingly so and not necessarily stupid at all.) But as with some others I’m a) Canadian, b) grew up reading a passed-on stash of Enid Blyghton books, c) watch a certain number of british TV shows, and d) read the Economist. All in all, a fair exposure to British as she is written and some to as she is spoken


----------



## hal84 (Nov 15, 2012)

Fuck Roundabouts I Hope They Die A Miserable Death And Burn In Traffic Hell!


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

As an aside, I don't get all the roundabout hate! They are _so _much more efficient that traffic lights, I just wish that they didn't take up so much space, so that it was easier to retrofit them into more places.

I do agree that going through them in the company of 'muppets' (in the british sense listed above) is bloody dangerous, but there was a couple put in near where I used to work, and once people had sussed them out they worked great!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2012)

CPProp said:


> *Bloody*, adj. and adv. An intensifier: absolute, downright, utter. Sometimes in a negative sense.
> *Bum*, n. The buttocks or posteriors (slang).
> *Cheers*, sentence substitute. A drinking toast, goodbye, or thanks.
> *Roundabout*, n. A road junction in which traffic streams circulate around a central island.
> *Sussed*, v. To work or figure out; to investigate, to discover the truth about (a person or thing).



I use these words on a regular basis. But my fave is the term "straight away". I watch a lot of Corrie and i'm Canadian, could be why!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2012)

We have a community project here that people garden the middle of them and it's pretty cool how the different designs come out. I don't mind them, I just wish people would learn how to use them properly.





Tad said:


> As an aside, I don't get all the roundabout hate! They are _so _much more efficient that traffic lights, I just wish that they didn't take up so much space, so that it was easier to retrofit them into more places.
> 
> I do agree that going through them in the company of 'muppets' (in the british sense listed above) is bloody dangerous, but there was a couple put in near where I used to work, and once people had sussed them out they worked great!


----------



## CPProp (Nov 15, 2012)

I like reading your comments on roundabouts  having had them in the UK for many years they are great for traffic flow, Im not sure what your rules are for entering a roundabout, but in the UK you give way to whatever is on the roundabout coming from your right. If you are on a roundabout and someone does not give way to you as they enter and they hit you or you hit then they are the guilty party.


----------



## MattB (Nov 15, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> We have a community project here that people garden the middle of them and it's pretty cool how the different designs come out. I don't mind them, I just wish people would learn how to use them properly.



Agreed. The preferred method is to accelerate and scream loudly.


----------



## Tad (Nov 15, 2012)

CPProp said:


> I like reading your comments on roundabouts  having had them in the UK for many years they are great for traffic flow, Im not sure what your rules are for entering a roundabout, but in the UK you give way to whatever is on the roundabout coming from your right. If you are on a roundabout and someone does not give way to you as they enter and they hit you or you hit then they are the guilty party.



Same rules here. What messes people up mostly, in my experience, is when they are multi-lane. The rules here are that if you are taking the next exit off the roundabout, stick to the outside lane. If you are going farther than that, take the inside lane. If everyone follows this, it works like a charm (assuming you also have two lanes on the roads exiting out). However when you get some timid driver who decides to go three quarters of the way around the circle in the outside lane, then they are crossing people who came in earlier and are now looking to go out, and that is where the real hazard is--at last that is where my close calls came.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2012)

We have a roundabout on the way out of my town. A lot of people in my area don't fully understand how they work, at least everyone I talk to is like "I never know what to do I just follow traffic!" The thing that worries me is Semi's


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 15, 2012)

You're using our words ALL the time. LANGUAGE THIEVES.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Nov 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> '
> Using 'flat' for apartment is often considered pretentious and just too precious...



Funny, in England using apartment is a bit pretentious (or used to be). Newly built places are often advertised as "apartments" as opposed to the more common flat.

From my point of view, hearing the word "mall" come into British English is one thing I cannot stand


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 15, 2012)

Sasquatch! said:


> You're using our words ALL the time. LANGUAGE THIEVES.



All your English are belong to us


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 15, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> All your English are belong to us



You know what? Two can play this game. I'm off to the shops to buy some..... BILTONG. THERE. I SAID IT.


----------



## agouderia (Nov 15, 2012)

"Bloody" is often still considered a 'dirty word' in American English, with very negative connotations - you can't really use it as casually as you can in British English.

But you forgot the one word that seriously needs to migrate from British to American English: 'mobile' for 'mobile phone' - instead of 'cell/cellular' phone. It makes so much more sense, since the device being mobile is what it boils to for almost everybody. The technology behind it is irrelevant for most.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 15, 2012)

agouderia said:


> "Bloody" is often still considered a 'dirty word' in American English, with very negative connotations - you can't really use it as casually as you can in British English.
> 
> But you forgot the one word that seriously needs to migrate from British to American English: 'mobile' for 'mobile phone' - instead of 'cell/cellular' phone. It makes so much more sense, since the device being mobile is what it boils to for almost everybody. The technology behind it is irrelevant for most.


Mobile for cell will never work simply because Americans like the least syllables for their words (apartment vs flat being a glaring exception). 

Also, re 'bloody'--few Americans I know are aware of the negative connotations (usually involving menstruation) and IMO, more Brits are reminded of the more literal meaning which is perhaps why it's used more--more bang for your buck? lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Nov 15, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> Mobile for cell will never work simply because Americans like the least syllables for their words (apartment vs flat being a glaring exception).
> 
> Also, re 'bloody'--few Americans I know are aware of the negative connotations (usually involving menstruation) and IMO, more Brits are reminded of the more literal meaning which is perhaps why it's used more--more bang for your buck? lol



It's actually from Shakespearian blasphemy: "Sblood" -- (by) God's Blood.

Or so I have read


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 15, 2012)

"Bloody hell" is a favorite of mine. And the C-bomb.

You're a right flaming cunt!


----------



## agouderia (Nov 15, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> "Bloody hell" is a favorite of mine. And the C-bomb.
> 
> You're a right flaming cunt!



"Bloody hell" - yes! Same here! (... and that's what I've often been called out for by 'polite' people in the US, when I had adopted it all too readily in Europe)

So far never was a big fan of the c-word - but in combination with 'flaming' - that really has something going for it too. Fantastic imagery alone  !


----------



## CPProp (Nov 15, 2012)

I have no idea if this word has migrated from the UK or used any where in the world but I particularly like this word as its fun to say 

*Collywobbles* n uneasiness - such as being uneasy about what your doing giving rise to butterflies in the stomach (Ive got the collywobbles) or someone can make you uneasy (they give me the collywobbles)


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2012)

*Bloody*, adj. and adv. An intensifier: absolute, downright, utter. Sometimes in a negative sense. _I use this sometimes, when I'm trying not to cuss like a sailor. _

*Bum*, n. The buttocks or posteriors (slang). _This is gaining traction in the colonies, as the word "bum" for homeless person goes out of favor._

*Chav*, n. Pejorative term to express young person who displays loutish behaviour, sometimes with connotations of low social status. _Nope, nobody over here uses this one. We prefer the term "trash."_

*Cheek*y, adj. Insolent or audacious in address; coolly impudent or presuming. _The root adjective, almost never. The modified adjective does get some play._

*Cheers*, sentence substitute. A drinking toast, goodbye, or thanks. _This one has been over here a long time, and is considered archaic. It still gets use, though._

*Fancy*, v. With reference to fondness or liking. _Very common._ 

*Flat*, n. An apartment on one floor of a building. _As CP said, it's considered pretentious._

*Frock*, n. A girl's or woman's dress. _It depends on the area of the country how common this is. Very common in New England, not so much elsewhere (but it's not unknown)._

*Gobsmacked*, adj. flabbergasted: struck dumb with awe or amazement. _Nope, it's not a thing here._

*Innit*, adv. A contraction of isn't it? Used to invite agreement with a statement. _I've never heard it used, nor have I ever used it._

*Knickers*, n. An undergarment for women (panties in standard American English). _ See previous posts._

*Loo*, n. An informal word for lavatory. _Sometimes. It's one of many terms for the porcelain throne._

*Mate*, n. A friend, usually of the same sex: often used between males in direct address. _It's not a thing here._

*Muppet*, n. A stupid person; from the name for the puppets used in the TV programme The Muppet Show. _Can't say I've ever heard this one._

*Numpty*, n. A stupid person. _Never, which is a crime. This is an awesome word._

*Pop over*, v. Come by for a visit. _Pretty common._

*Proper*, adj. Appropriate or suited for some purpose. _Yes, but it's considered pretentious._

*Roundabout*, n. A road junction in which traffic streams circulate around a central island._ The "official" term is "traffic circle," but almost everyone calls them roundabouts._

*Skint,* adj. Penniless, broke. _Never heard it used here._

*Sussed*, v. To work or figure out; to investigate, to discover the truth about (a person or thing). _Never heard it used here._

*Twit*, n. A fool; a stupid or ineffectual person. _Very commonly used. _

*Wonky*, adj. Shaky or unsteady. _Very commonly used._


----------



## Dromond (Nov 16, 2012)

CPProp said:


> I have no idea if this word has migrated from the UK or used any where in the world but I particularly like this word as its fun to say
> 
> *Collywobbles* n uneasiness - such as being uneasy about what your doing giving rise to butterflies in the stomach (Ive got the collywobbles) or someone can make you uneasy (they give me the collywobbles)



We call this having the willies. If the feeling is very strong, it's the screaming willies.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 16, 2012)

Not new words, but a couple of Britishisms that I wonder whether they have migrated across the pond are:

*well* = very/so, e.g. "It's well cold".

*right* = for emphasis (such a/so) (as demonstrated by Surly, above) e.g. "He's a right fool".


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Not new words, but a couple of Britishisms that I wonder whether they have migrated across the pond are:
> 
> *well* = very/so, e.g. "It's well cold".
> 
> *right* = for emphasis (such a/so) (as demonstrated by Surly, above) e.g. "He's a right fool".


Haven't heard 'well' in that use ever.
'Right', I have and it's picking up a bit.


----------



## penguin (Nov 16, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Not new words, but a couple of Britishisms that I wonder whether they have migrated across the pond are:
> 
> *well* = very/so, e.g. "It's well cold".



This is one that really shits me. I was watching Four Weddings UK the other day, and one of the brides was saying "Ooer, it's well posh, innit?" when they got to one location. It's something that makes someone sound so utterly uneducated


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 16, 2012)

I have heard 'innit'. I don't consider it a word but very poor grammar or enunciation. If I could borrow a word, Penguin's 'uneducated' springs to mind when I hear its usage.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 16, 2012)

Im with Penguin and CP on both Innit and well both words in any sentence or expression drive me wild. Just the other week someone commented on the poppy I was wearing as being well good not that it was realistic, pretty, well made or stylish but well good  what the hell does that mean  fortunately for them I was in a hurry to get to a meeting.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 24, 2012)

In the States, an apartment can be used to describe just about any rented residential space, though it usually applies to one in a building with three or more units. Nothing pretentious about the term, even the dippyest such unit in the worst of neighborhoods is an "apartment". 

A residence that shares _one_ wall with an adjacent unit is called a "duplex", whereas one living with a neighbor under their floor, or above their ceiling, lives in a "flat". A British "flat" is a high-rise building with hundreds of units, usually "estates" (public housing - "the projects" in US parlance - these are being torn down with great speed on both sides of the pond). A living space above a store or other commercial space in the US is a "loft", though the term "loft" is also being used as a pretentious term for an overpriced apartment.

The term "terraced house" does not exist in the US. It is particularly amusing when an American hears Herman's Hermits' "No Milk Today" for the first time, the lyrics are taken to say: "a *terrorist* house in a mean street, back of town".


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 24, 2012)

penguin said:


> This is one that really shits me. I was watching Four Weddings UK the other day, and one of the brides was saying "Ooer, it's well posh, innit?" when they got to one location. It's something that makes someone sound so utterly uneducated



Hahah, noooo, don't say that, I use it all the time, haha! I think it's a regional thing (as well as an generational thing!)....in the South, it's all "well cold", "well fit" (meaning good looking!) etc. In the North West, I haven't noticed many people say it....they seem to use "right" or "dead" instead...."dead good", "dead warm" etc! Not sure if that's better, haha, but now I'm starting to use that as well! Gorra fit in wiv the locals innit


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> In the States, an apartment can be used to describe just about any rented residential space, though it usually applies to one in a building with three or more units. Nothing pretentious about the term, even the dippyest such unit in the worst of neighborhoods is an "apartment".
> 
> A residence that shares _one_ wall with an adjacent unit is called a "duplex", whereas one living with a neighbor under their floor, or above their ceiling, lives in a "flat". A British "flat" is a high-rise building with hundreds of units, usually "estates" (public housing - "the projects" in US parlance - these are being torn down with great speed on both sides of the pond). A living space above a store or other commercial space in the US is a "loft", though the term "loft" is also being used as a pretentious term for an overpriced apartment.
> 
> The term "terraced house" does not exist in the US. It is particularly amusing when an American hears Herman's Hermits' "No Milk Today" for the first time, the lyrics are taken to say: "a *terrorist* house in a mean street, back of town".


I've worked in real estate on the east coast and have never heard 'flat' used regarding rentals. Ever.

Also, as you mentioned, one walled residences can be called 'duplexes' if they're a rental or owned, as well as the term 'semi-attached *whatever the type of house it is* ie; semi-attached townhouse.

I wonder if what we in the US call 'garden apartments' are what are called 'terraced apartments' in the UK. EDT: Just checked. Nope. Terraced apartments are one type of high-rise apartment houses in the US in which the external apartments all have a small patio.


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 26, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> I've worked in real estate on the east coast and have never heard 'flat' used regarding rentals. Ever.
> 
> Also, as you mentioned, one walled residences can be called 'duplexes' if they're a rental or owned, as well as the term 'semi-attached *whatever the type of house it is* ie; semi-attached townhouse.
> 
> I wonder if what we in the US call 'garden apartments' are what are called 'terraced apartments' in the UK. EDT: Just checked. Nope. Terraced apartments are one type of high-rise apartment houses in the US in which the external apartments all have a small patio.



Interesting. I guess a "flat" might be a midwest thing, perhaps even a Detroit thing (it may be falling out of use here, as most two-family flats in the area were built before 1930 in Detroit Proper - many of these neighborhoods are now vacant.

Also interesting is your mention of the term "garden apartment", I've read that term before, and have no idea what it means, it is never heard here!


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 26, 2012)

CPProp said:


> As there are many American words and phrases that have become part of everyday language in the UK I was wondering if anyone uses on a regular basis any of the following British words that I understand may have migrated to America and if so why.
> 
> Bloody, adj. and adv. An intensifier: absolute, downright, utter. Sometimes in a negative sense.
> Bum, n. The buttocks or posteriors (slang).
> ...



I've heard of most of them and could use them in a sentence except for skint, muppet, numpty and chav. Though the rest, I never use with the exception of bum maybe ..if I'm forced to be polite about it lol

We have started getting roundabouts here as well, though they are at smaller intersections. Though I had used them in other parts of the country before we started getting them here. I can't say I like them though.


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Nov 26, 2012)

I try to use some of the less common ones because I have a lot of British friends on the various sites I haunt daily. Most recent use I've made are the words *Loft* and *Lorry*. I think Loft is the British word for attic and Lorry might refer to a bathroom, not sure on that one. I did learn that they call a car trunk a* Boot* though. I watch BBC Canada mostly for the times they run Holmes on Homes or Holmes Inspection. But in my current NaNo (a 30 day 50 000 word challenge of writing a novel) I have a British character who is pretty essential to the plot and I'm trying to portray his lines using words that one would hear in Britain. It's hard I'm finding.


----------



## penguin (Nov 26, 2012)

A lorry is a type of truck, usually a semi-trailer. Loo, lav or WC are terms you might hear Brits use for toilet. Dunny and loo are used here for that. 

Flats or units are used interchangeably here. Some fancier places (complexes that have pools, gyms, etc) are 'luxury units', but we don't use apartment or condo. Townhouses are smaller two storey houses, sometimes detached, sometimes not, with a small front and back yard. Having estates of those is quite common.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 26, 2012)

Shinobi_Hime-Sama said:


> I try to use some of the less common ones because I have a lot of British friends on the various sites I haunt daily. Most recent use I've made are the words *Loft* and *Lorry*. I think Loft is the British word for attic and Lorry might refer to a bathroom, not sure on that one. I did learn that they call a car trunk a* Boot* though. I watch BBC Canada mostly for the times they run Holmes on Homes or Holmes Inspection. But in my current NaNo (a 30 day 50 000 word challenge of writing a novel) I have a British character who is pretty essential to the plot and I'm trying to portray his lines using words that one would hear in Britain. It's hard I'm finding.




Like most counties there are regional words / saying as well as the every day ones. It may help if you could give some idea of the area the character is likely to hail from, for example if they were born and breed in greater London they could be upper crust, middle class, east or west enders, cockneys if born within the sounds of bow bells and each would have there own words and sometimes different ways of pronouncing everyday words. Age of the character is something else to take into account, as the words they use are likely to be slightly different for each generation. I hope that might help more than put you off.


----------



## MattB (Nov 26, 2012)

Just thought of another, in my house growing up we used "telly" as much as "TV" or "the tube". We also used "idiot-box", when one didn't like what was on in the days of no cable.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 27, 2012)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Interesting. I guess a "flat" might be a midwest thing, perhaps even a Detroit thing (it may be falling out of use here, as most two-family flats in the area were built before 1930 in Detroit Proper - many of these neighborhoods are now vacant.
> 
> Also interesting is your mention of the term *"garden apartment"*, I've read that term before, and have no idea what it means, it is never heard here!


LOL It must be a regional thing! 

*Garden apartments* vary wildly in how many units are in each building but the buildings themselves are grouped around ornamental gardens and landscaping. I've seen lovely ones that had two upper/two lower in a sweet little cottage set-up while still remaining roomy, and I've seen others that looked like souped-up colonials and Green revivals but had more than a dozen units and were underwhelming and depressingly dark inside.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 27, 2012)

"Bollocks" lol


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 27, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> "_*Garden apartments* vary wildly in how many units are in each building but the buildings themselves are grouped around ornamental gardens and landscaping. I've seen lovely ones that had two upper/two lower in a sweet little cottage set-up while still remaining roomy, and I've seen others that looked like souped-up colonials and Green revivals but had more than a dozen units and were underwhelming and depressingly dark inside._"


My most immediate association with this particular phrase is a bit of creative-license for advertising purposes of what's basically a refinished basement for rent, either in a townhouse or single-family home. And, for some reason, I just assumed it was borrowed from British-English.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 28, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> My most immediate association with this particular phrase is a bit of creative-license for advertising purposes of what's basically a refinished basement for rent, either in a townhouse or single-family home. And, for some reason, I just assumed it was borrowed from British-English.


That's one take. I've never seen one that was refinished anything. The ones I'm referring to (all the kinds) were new and designed to be part of groupings of buildings around gardens.


----------



## Dromond (Nov 28, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Bollocks" lol



Over here, we pronounce it "Bollix." It means about the same thing, though.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 28, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> "Bollocks" lol



LOL! And it's such a good value word! I mean, you have "bollocks" meaning "testicles", "bollocks" meaning "nonsense", "bollocks!" as an exclamation of annoyance or contempt and "dog's bollocks" meaning "the best".


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 28, 2012)

I use "bugger" all the time... picked it up from watching "Four Weddings and a Funeral" ages ago.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 29, 2012)

Does any one use *under the cosh* to mean being pressurised?


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 29, 2012)

I can't say that I do. My former Father in Law is a Brit and one of his favorite sayings was He has his knickers in a twist:doh: and another was If he keeps that up he'll come to a sticky end!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 29, 2012)

My mom was from England. So I use many of those. One not on the list is ta, it means thank you.


----------



## MrBob (Nov 29, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> "Bloody hell" is a favorite of mine. And the C-bomb.
> 
> You're a right flaming cunt!



'Bloody hell'...it's the lego of British swearing...we all start playing with it from a young age.

Does any other country use 'minging' (means something horrible and disgusting), pronounced mingin'. Not to be confused with Minge, which is an euphemism for your lady garden.

And other countries need to start using the phrase of exasperation, 'Gordon Bennett!'...it's another variant to Bloody Hell or Jesus Christ. Sadly it seems to be dying out but I'm doing my best to keep it going.

One that I've noticed being used a lot more in North America is 'Wanker', so much more effective than 'jerk-off'.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 30, 2012)

MrBob said:


> And other countries need to start using the phrase of exasperation, 'Gordon Bennett!'...it's another variant to Bloody Hell or Jesus Christ. Sadly it seems to be dying out but I'm doing my best to keep it going.



Ditto "Oh my giddy aunt", or, to use the full phrase "oh my giddy aunt, fanny". Which is more amusing to those that know that fanny is also another name for lady garden. Lolz.


----------



## CPProp (Nov 30, 2012)

Has the expression *thats wizard * meaning: superb; excellent; wonderful migrated from the British shores and does any one use it or do you have your own? I know the Australians have or used to have (its been 30 odd years since I was there) *bonzer* which roughly meant the same.


----------



## penguin (Nov 30, 2012)

Bonzer/bonza isn't something that's used by the younger generations any more.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 1, 2012)

Gingembre said:


> Ditto "Oh my giddy aunt", or, to use the full phrase "oh my giddy aunt, fanny". Which is more amusing to those that know that fanny is also another name for lady garden. Lolz.



That's another classic.

And there's one I've used on foreigners and they're not quite sure how to take it...

'Don't be shy, love....your mother wasn't.'

...so if a Brit uses it on you it's just a bit of playful banter/flirting.

And it's almost compulsory for women to be greeted as love, petal or flower. Men are called either fella or mate (or Butt, if in Wales...and no, not as in your arse)

Arse=Ass


----------



## CPProp (Dec 1, 2012)

Ive always like the Welsh word Twpsyn (Twp) for idiot - if you dont know what it means it can sound endearing  a bit like being called a muppet.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 1, 2012)

I routinely use mate, usually with my friends from across the pond, and I like wanker and bollocks. Bloody hell gets some usage as well. I also use right as an intensifier quite a bit as in He's a right bastard that one.


----------



## MrBob (Dec 1, 2012)

CPProp said:


> Ive always like the Welsh word Twpsyn (Twp) for idiot - if you dont know what it means it can sound endearing  a bit like being called a muppet.




yes, I've got a lot of 'twp' friends but to paraphrase that Hugh Grant film, 'they're not so twp as to not know that they're twp.'

But then again, everyone can be a little bit twp occasionally.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 5, 2012)

Has the word *Potty* gone world wide yet - to describe some one who is slightly crazy. mad or foolish. Or something / someone is driving you potty  driving you mad


----------



## MrBob (Dec 5, 2012)

CPProp said:


> Has the word *Potty* gone world wide yet - to describe some one who is slightly crazy. mad or foolish. Or something / someone is driving you potty  driving you mad



It should do...along with 'daft as a brush'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 5, 2012)

CPProp said:


> Has the word *Potty* gone world wide yet - to describe some one who is slightly crazy. mad or foolish. Or something / someone is driving you potty  driving you mad


Not yet. Some use it as baby-talk/slang for needing the bathroom, ie, 'I have to (go) potty.'


----------



## KittyKitten (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't forget "Snap". I love when Brits say, "SNAPPPPP!"


Lol, but here in America, we tend to say, "Oh....snap!" I love when Raven says it from "That's so Raven".


----------



## CPProp (Dec 8, 2012)

Has *rabbit on* caught on outside the UK meaning to talking incessantly about something which is not interesting to the listener.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 29, 2012)

Has *Butty * yet reached the four corners of the world for sandwich - it can also mean mate, particularly in Wales , but I suspect you would not want to eat them.


----------



## penguin (Dec 29, 2012)

It's one that's known here, but not used by Australians. You'll hear the Brits talking about a bacon or chip butty, but they're the only ones who use them.


----------



## Dromond (Dec 30, 2012)

CPProp said:


> Has *Butty * yet reached the four corners of the world for sandwich - it can also mean mate, particularly in Wales , but I suspect you would not want to eat them.



I know of it only through exposure to Brits on the Internet. It's otherwise unknown in the US.

A similar word, "buddy," is an informal term for a friend in the US. It doesn't get as much use as it used to, though, and is probably on it's way to becoming archaic.


----------



## MattB (Dec 30, 2012)

Dromond said:


> I know of it only through exposure to Brits on the Internet. It's otherwise unknown in the US.
> 
> A similar word, "buddy," is an informal term for a friend in the US. It doesn't get as much use as it used to, though, and is probably on it's way to becoming archaic.



It's still the go-to word if you can't remember someone's name. At least around these parts.


----------



## CPProp (Dec 30, 2012)

*Bud* is used in the UK rather than Buddy (same connotation)  mainly by the older generation but not necessarily and generally by chaps from Derbyshire, Staffordshire and Leicestershire (sort of mid England).


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Jan 6, 2013)

Wonky, great word.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 8, 2013)

What about the word *knackered*?
_adj._ exhausted; very tired

I'd never heard that word before living in England for a bit and now that I'm back home I don't get many opportunities to use it anymore


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jan 8, 2013)

Sometimes I pronouce Z like Zed


----------



## CPProp (Jan 8, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> What about the word *knackered*?
> _adj._ exhausted; very tired
> 
> I'd never heard that word before living in England for a bit and now that I'm back home I don't get many opportunities to use it anymore



Ever heared or used the rhyming slang version *cream crackered*


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2013)

ODFFA said:


> What about the word *knackered*?
> _adj._ exhausted; very tired
> 
> I'd never heard that word before living in England for a bit and now that I'm back home I don't get many opportunities to use it anymore



It's used a lot here.


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 9, 2013)

CPProp said:


> Ever heared or used the rhyming slang version *cream crackered*



I haven't :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Feb 18, 2013)

As I called someone a *Pillock* ( noun  a silly or stupid person) today and having not used this word for some considerable time I wondered if others find they use this or other forgotten words almost by accident.


----------



## penguin (Feb 18, 2013)

I've used that one a few times. Sometimes they just slip out


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 21, 2013)

I use wonky because my friend uses it. And muppet because I like the Muppets not because I think somone is slow.


----------



## Victoria08 (Feb 23, 2013)

My boss is currently listening to an audio book and the story is set in England...she keeps texting me random British words that she wants me to define. Today, she wanted to know what 'Cor Blimey' and 'snog' meant.

I feel like a walking-talking-dictionary.


----------



## CPProp (Feb 24, 2013)

I hope you have not had to define Lord *love a duck* although I believe its is known among the countries of the commonwealth.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 8, 2013)

*As a Brit I feel I MUST also add:

Chuffed - Proud of oneself; very happy with a result or outcome

Miffed - Unhappy or angry; very unhappy with a result or outcome

Pants in the UK NEVER means trousers. Pants are underpants and rarely, if ever, referred to as pants. Trousers are trousers lol 

Nutter or Nutcase - Person who is a bit crazy; oddball; strange

Snog - Full blown kiss; french kissing

I will keep thinking and see whatelse strikes me... *


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 18, 2013)

*A very popular word in UK for a lady who likes to "sleep around" is a:

Slapper - wh*re; lady who has had many sexual partners*


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 18, 2013)

As in Deirdre Barlow from Corrie is a straight up slapper! Haha



veggieforever said:


> *A very popular word in UK for a lady who likes to "sleep around" is a:
> 
> Slapper - wh*re; lady who has had many sexual partners*


----------



## sophie lou (Mar 18, 2013)

I have laughed so much reading this thread. So many of them words i use on a regular basis and have never really thought how bizarre they might sound to someone who doesn't know them. I was about to post some random words and just figured i have no idea what you might or might not know. Great thread though. I think i could safely do cockney rhyming slang

Apples and pears = stairs 

Diasy roots = boots 

Boat race = face 

Dog n bone = phone 

Hank marvin = starving


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Mar 18, 2013)

I hope some knowledgeable person will correct me on this if I'm wrong, but as i understand it, rhyming slang has an additional feature: the rhyming part is suppressed in actual use. For example, "bread and honey" means money, but you drop the "and honey" and just call it "bread." In the same way, "China plate" means mate, but you'd address your best friend as "my old China." 

And a question for veggieforever: How is a slapper different from a slag or a scrubber? Or is she?


----------



## Gingembre (Mar 18, 2013)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> I hope some knowledgeable person will correct me on this if I'm wrong, but as i understand it, rhyming slang has an additional feature: the rhyming part is suppressed in actual use. For example, "bread and honey" means money, but you drop the "and honey" and just call it "bread." In the same way, "China plate" means mate, but you'd address your best friend as "my old China."



That's true, but I think it depends on the person using it as to whether or not the rhyming part is ommitted, I think. Some abbreviations are more common than others, for instance, a curry is nearly always a "ruby" (ruby murray) and money is often "bread", but I've never heard someone say "I don't adam it" ("adam & eve" = believe).


----------



## CPProp (Jun 24, 2013)

I thought Money was usually dough with Brown bread for dead. 

Some years ago my young son got cream cracker (knackered) and brown bread (dead) mixed up and coming in from play exclaimed that he was brown crackered  this still makes me laugh.


----------



## ODFFA (Jun 27, 2013)

veggieforever said:


> *Pants in the UK NEVER means trousers. Pants are underpants and rarely, if ever, referred to as pants. Trousers are trousers lol*



In a market research interview I transcribed very recently, the interviewee was asked how she would rate the food retailers in England in terms of certain criteria. Her reply? "They're all pretty pants, actually."

It's moments like these that make my day ^.^

Also, in SA we occaaaasionally use the word 'bonkers', signifying lack of sanity, but a friend of mine (from England) used the word 'crackers' a while back. I'd never heard that before, so I was thoroughly entertained.

I freakin' love the UK!


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Jun 27, 2013)

There is also the word dodgy that means 'not to be trusted'. 

Of course, my favorite story, is the one about the American, that saw an ad in a British paper for a "Fag proof Chesterfield!"


----------



## CPProp (Jun 27, 2013)

Anyone ever come across the English expression to have a whip round  meaning to have a collection (usually money) for a person or event  definitely nothing to do with whips or sadomasochism


----------



## BBWbonnie (Jul 3, 2013)

I say init, bloody and proper FAAAAAAAAR too much!


----------



## CPProp (Oct 14, 2013)

Thought it about time to share a few more UK words, although these are generally from what is known as the black country (midlands area) they are used in other parts of the UK. Some of these may have ventured to the four corners of the world as well. 

*Myther*&#8232;: or to Myther- to bother or to irritate or be irritated by
*Kaylied*: Drunk - get kaylied (get drunk)
*Tararabit*: Bye for now (goodbye see you soon)
*Scrawmp*: To have a good scratch


----------

